
Microsoft to show code in Brazil to calm fears about spy 'back doors' - petethomas
http://reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSKCN12J2TA
======
flukus
SO they'll show them the code? How do they determine if what they're being
shown is what's in the compiled binary they ship?

